# New Arrival - Omega Constellation Electroquartz



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Some Q & D shots of my new arrival from Brazil an Omega Constellation Electroquartz. I bough this as a non runner in the hope that Keith or some other clever fellow can get it working. A risk I know but sometimes it has to be done.





































It doesn't seem in too bad condition and apart from a slight dink in the case at 6 and a speckley dial is very presentable.

Going back to the dial, I'm not entirely sure but this might be an original finish, maybe an option. I've had a close look with a loupe and all the printing is still extremely sharp and there's no evidence of paint peel etc or any indication that the dial is damaged or worn. I guess some expert will clarify this over time.

The case has been polished but the edges are all still there and the case back is a good fit so I don't think any metal has been removed. The bracelet I think is original but is too tight even for my scawny wrist and the clasp has a dent in it.

The movement is a cal.1300 or Beat 21 and an extremely early one at that. I think it's from one of the first batch of 6,000 that Omega shared with Bulova, IWC, Patek Phiippe, Enicar, Rado and Rolex, dating from 1969.

I put a fresh battery in and the movement is buzzing and when I pull out and return the crown the second hand moves a second or two. I get the impression that it really wants to go and hopefully it's a bit gummed up and a good clean will sort it out.

Is buzzing a good sign and should I remove the battery for fear of damaging anything? Also, and I realise I'm asking this too late, what battery should it have? It's currently got a LR43 in it, hope that's right.

Any help from the experts would be greatly appreciated as always.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well done mate

I have just parted with my left crown but have picked up a very rare right crown (same as Keiths)

Hope you can get her running

Cheers Tom


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Tom, so do I. I guess if all else fails I can send it to STS though, that's a relief to know.

Out of curiosity did you have yours restored there and if so can I ask how much it cost? Feel free to PM me you'd rather keep it private.

I was sorely tempted by Keith's example but I knew I had this incoming. I've also bought a Seamaster Cosmic this month as well and occasionally I have to be sensible, thankfully not too often though. Plus Keith's already loaned me with a Seamaster Megaquartz with a view to buying, which is on my wrist as I type this. I guess there's no hope for me :cry2:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations Gary. Glad you've found one, and I hope you can get it running (I'm sure between Paul & Keith you've every chance).

Mine says "Hi"










Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahoo! glad you snapped it up Gary, it looks like it could well be a good buy from what youve said


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> I put a fresh battery in and the movement is buzzing and when I pull out and return the crown the second hand moves a second or two. I get the impression that it really wants to go and hopefully it's a bit gummed up and a good clean will sort it out.
> 
> Is buzzing a good sign...


I would say so Gary ....I think any noise is good  . Nothing worse than changing the battery and hearing nothing ... except when it's an LCD :lol: .

If you don't go with Keith or STS, drop me a PM.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Buzzing is good news Gary.

And what might be a new variety of dial....???

I would remove the battery, pulling the crown only disengages the drive on these movements, and the consumption actually doubles whilst in this position...to be on the safe side i would take it out ...who knows how long it has been a nonrunner

These movements were designed to run on the 1.35v cells, i think thats why so many run fast.....due to replacement 1.55v cells and amatuer tinkering.....something i shall hopefully be doing on Friday.....wish me luck...and Gary for that matter!!!!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

PS.

I might have a link or 2!!!!

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Paul and Keith, I'll remove the battery when I get home.

Got to say I love the case design of this model, a real wedge and oh so late 60's, early 70's. Can't wait to get in working, fingers crossed!

Keith I'll be in touch re Friday.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

